

Royal pardon for Alan Turing - rmason
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25495315#TWEET993634

======
jamesbritt
Existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6957423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6957423)

